
Tesla's Cars Now Drive Themselves, Kinda - clessg
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/tesla-self-driving-over-air-update-live/
======
OrwellianChild
_Back in July, Elon Musk complained that the crummy lines on the 405
Interstate around L.A. made it difficult testing ground for Autopilot; now, as
more and more Model Ss (and all their various sensors, forward radar
technology, and cameras) hit the roads, they will record and relay the
information on highways and freeways across the fleet, creating a car-
crowdsourced database of road conditions._

Great note on the implications of crowd-sourced road data. If we're impressed
with Waze/Google traffic notifications and re-routing now, how much better can
we get if the vehicles themselves know how many others are out there and can
report back on conditions, route equal numbers of vehicles to each detour to
keep traffic volumes down, etc. Every car prior to this has been a dumb box in
this regard, and by design.

Looking forward to seeing what real-world testing demonstrates for the tens of
thousands of Teslas on the road...

